# Rolling Chassis



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying a rolling chassis for my 63 2dr hardtop. I want it wraped and molded with 1/4" all the way around. Looking to have the frame painted the same color of the car. I want all chrome suspension and front wheel disc brakes. Its not going to be a hopper but I might want to hop it a little at a show or something. I want a real high 3 wheel. Im running 13x7 OGs now but when the car is done, I will be getting 13x7 Daytons. If I knew how to do it I would do it myself but unfortunatly, I can't weld. Im looking for first class work from an expirienced builder as I will be showing the car. Prices, pics of work. Thanks homies


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 3 2008, 07:28 PM~12049942
> *I'm thinking of buying a rolling chassis for my 63 2dr hardtop.  I want it wraped and molded with 1/4"  all the way around. Looking to have the frame painted the same color of the car. I want all chrome suspension and front wheel disc brakes.  Its not going to be a hopper but I might want to hop it a little at a show or something.  I want a real high 3 wheel. Im running 13x7 OGs now but when the car is done, I will be getting 13x7 Daytons.  If I knew how to do it I would do it myself but unfortunatly, I can't weld. Im looking for first class work from an expirienced builder as I will be showing the car. Prices, pics of work.  Thanks homies
> 
> 
> ...



HIT UP BRENT AT PITBULL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

showandgo. or hollywood customs both on here and probably the closest quality shops near you.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*3 words for you 

PIT-BULL HYDRAULICS.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FOR REAL......GREAT BUSINESSMAN...AND REMEMBER 
IF YOU WANT TO PLAY ,YOU HAVE TO PAY......*


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 7 2008, 08:24 PM~12093911
> *3 words for you
> 
> PIT-BULL HYDRAULICS.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


gonna call them today


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

Got any pics of the 63 in the backround ???

Is it for sale or trade ???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

your going to be looking to spend around $10 grand , for quality work  
you can check out my work, just click on my myspace link and check out my pics section, if your interested just give me a call, im located in ohio


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I do know they is other shops closer , but here is what we do
Moulded frame with wishbone, toyota axle, cadi spindle conversion, all chrome and moulded suspension, stainless brake lines and fuel lines...COMPLETE for 8900.00 
9400.00 with 13 x 7 wheels and 1 powdercoat option to match frame...

































With battery rack stub outs

Heres complete pics of the roller


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Roller comes with coils and cylinders too...

















Heres the spindle conversion


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ooooooooooohhhhhhh ssssshhhhhhiiiiiiitttttt! That's tight work. Do it right the first time. Go to Black Magic Hydraulics. Its worth it I'm telling you. Fuck man that's with coils and cylinders.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 09:35 PM~12119758
> *Roller comes with coils and cylinders too...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0 

GREAT DEAL...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 7 2008, 06:24 PM~12093911
> *3 words for you
> 
> PIT-BULL HYDRAULICS.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 11:32 PM~12119713
> *I do know they is other shops closer , but here is what we do
> Moulded frame with wishbone, toyota axle, cadi spindle conversion, all chrome and moulded suspension, stainless brake lines and fuel lines...COMPLETE for 8900.00
> 9400.00 with 13 x 7 wheels and 1 powdercoat option to match frame...
> ...


call me homie, we need to talk.  pm sent


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 11:32 PM~12119713
> *I do know they is other shops closer , but here is what we do
> Moulded frame with wishbone, toyota axle, cadi spindle conversion, all chrome and moulded suspension, stainless brake lines and fuel lines...COMPLETE for 8900.00
> 9400.00 with 13 x 7 wheels and 1 powdercoat option to match frame...
> ...



is this roller for sale?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

SORRY TO CUT INTO YOUR POST PRICE ON THIS FOR A 94 FLEETWOOD? PICS TO PLEASE THANX


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 16 2008, 10:55 AM~12170649
> *SORRY TO CUT INTO YOUR POST PRICE ON THIS FOR A 94 FLEETWOOD? PICS TO PLEASE THANX
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

that fucker is bad ass


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

all them Guys do great work , Best in the buisness IMO

Thats some clean work ron


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

???


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Nov 16 2008, 07:45 PM~12174025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 why you run the brake line on the front side of the frame belly?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 16 2008, 10:24 PM~12175931
> *why you run the brake line on the front side of the frame belly?
> *


To keep it away from the header that most poeple use... Stock exhaust manifolds are cool for that , but most run block huggers and is very close to hitting the back of the belly


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Nov 16 2008, 09:55 AM~12170649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, we all work hard to do the best.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is a frame we are doing for a guy in Vegas Majestics chapter...
























Still need to finish a few things, But it will be a 60'' single pump. :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 12:11 AM~12187562
> *To keep it away from the header that most poeple use... Stock exhaust manifolds are cool for that , but most run block huggers and is very close to hitting the back of the belly
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 12:37 AM~12187812
> *Here is a frame we are doing for a guy in Vegas Majestics chapter...
> 
> 
> ...


how can you tell its going to do 60" on a single pump?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 18 2008, 07:55 AM~12189127
> *how can you tell its going to do 60" on a single pump?
> *


 :biggrin: lucky guess  huh ron


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 18 2008, 09:47 AM~12189973
> *:biggrin: lucky guess  huh ron
> *


what you trying to say? its the leddddddddd


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 18 2008, 08:55 AM~12189127
> *how can you tell its going to do 60" on a single pump?
> *


When you build 50 plus cars a year , and been doing it for 21 years , I just guess?????? sounded like a good number..... 

J/P ,because thats what I designed the suspension to do.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Nov 18 2008, 11:06 AM~12190185
> *what you trying to say? its the leddddddddd
> *


I think you mean lead( and we can't get any lead L.A got it all)...But not needed, just enough batteries and a small lite weight motor


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

man those are cleeeeeaaaannnn. wish i had the bank roll to do that.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

GOTTA PAY THE COST, TO BE THE BOSS!

PITBULLHYDRAULICS.COM
......502-367-1956.....

check out the rides coming outta that shop...and not far from Jersey at all :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 01:34 PM~12191564
> *When you build 50 plus cars a year , and been doing it for 21 years , I just guess?????? sounded like a good number.....
> 
> J/P ,because thats what I designed the suspension to do.
> *


so how many batt,what kind of pump and how far up you push the lower trailing arm?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 18 2008, 03:31 PM~12192637
> *so how many batt,what kind of pump and how far up you push the lower trailing arm?
> *


6 ,fenner with a bladder,12'' :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2008, 10:37 PM~12187812
> *Here is a frame we are doing for a guy in Vegas Majestics chapter...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Looking frame right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Nov 19 2008, 12:30 AM~12198144
> *Nice Looking frame right there!  :thumbsup:
> *


Found the pic in photobucket and liked it myself....Cut and Paste is graet :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12198156
> *Found the pic in photobucket and liked it myself....Cut and Paste is graet :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2008, 12:20 AM~12198076
> *6 ,fenner with a bladder,12'' :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice pick Ron,wish you good luck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

That ius a smokin price for $8900. I mean-- a toyo axle all reinforced and CHROMED--- all chrome suspenion - MOLDED AS WELL-- chrome coils- and chrome cylinders--- chrome linkage- spindle conversion- it seems like the list jus dont stop---- ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 10 2008, 03:19 PM~12115024
> *ttt
> *


how much were those upper a arms extended?


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 3 2008, 04:28 PM~12049942
> *I'm thinking of buying a rolling chassis for my 63 2dr hardtop.  I want it wraped and molded with 1/4"  all the way around. Looking to have the frame painted the same color of the car. I want all chrome suspension and front wheel disc brakes.  Its not going to be a hopper but I might want to hop it a little at a show or something.  I want a real high 3 wheel. Im running 13x7 OGs now but when the car is done, I will be getting 13x7 Daytons.  If I knew how to do it I would do it myself but unfortunatly, I can't weld. Im looking for first class work from an expirienced builder as I will be showing the car. Prices, pics of work.  Thanks homies
> 
> 
> ...


your lost brother


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 10:35 PM~12119758
> *Roller comes with coils and cylinders too...
> 
> 
> ...


I know what I want santa to bring me for christmas!  :yessad:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

santa is gonna need a bigger sleigh..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Ron dos some real nice work but I cant come close to his price, but just for the hell of it heres some pics of our work , zoom in on these pics . no bondo was used


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

sweet holly wood god damn!!!!! im sure that cost a pretty penny lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah this car is badasss for sure


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Beautiful work hollywood


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I luv me some impala frames.........


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2008, 12:46 AM~12233539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Bob


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 22 2008, 11:26 PM~12233060
> *your lost brother
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 22 2008, 11:26 PM~12233060
> *your lost brother
> 
> 
> ...


white burb too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 23 2008, 07:31 PM~12237591
> *yeah this car is badasss for sure
> *


Waz up bro? ant seen you in a while.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a rolling 63 Chassis ... You could have it wrapped and slide it under your car 1 2 3 

Let me know if your interested

Its located in Albany Ny 12206


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 26 2008, 07:27 AM~12261931
> *I have a rolling 63 Chassis ... You could have it wrapped and slide it under your car 1 2 3
> 
> Let me know if your interested
> ...


 :uh: do I dare ask for pics?? hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 26 2008, 10:41 AM~12263946
> *:uh:  do I dare ask for pics?? hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH LOL


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I will try and get some pics today.. I have a few rollers ..all stock (no springs)
They look like a stock x frame and chassis ....come get one


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 27 2008, 08:12 AM~12273186
> *I will try and get some pics today.. I have a few rollers ..all stock (no springs)
> They look like a stock x frame and chassis ....come get one
> *


I already have 2. looking for a complete roller


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looking for a complete molded roller ?


I will buy your uncut x frames if you still have them...

But i can build one custom for you ...

If your willing to pay for a quality job get at me...

( i have a past world champion radical dancer that can/will throw down on big jobs)

Thanks

Good Luck


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

I will not do business with a company that can not provide pics of their work.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 28 2008, 06:58 AM~12280256
> *Looking for a complete molded roller ?
> I will buy your uncut x frames if you still have them...
> 
> ...


 I was there for that in english town nj. You should have seen the custom front a arms on this truck and that bitch rolled over with like 4 flicks. :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Brian is one of the best...
Interested in his work? I recently added him to the list of Top Notch Builders At My Shop!!!!
We build one off suspensions that work !!!!! Quality By Design 

Want The Best? 

Check out 

GLOBAL

26 Swinton Street Albany Ny 12206

I have pics and a very nice webpage coming really soon!!! hang in there


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 28 2008, 11:29 AM~12281563
> *I will not do business with a company that can not provide pics of their work.
> *


I actually owe one of the lil members for connecting me back up with Brian L (thanks)


i understand.... Our shop is very close to you (compared to the other shops on here)

If your interested come check us out..........


Here is another picture of brians work...


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2008, 08:13 PM~12248003
> *Waz up bro?  ant seen you in a while.
> *


just taking a break from the hopping world for a minute :biggrin: just trying to stay busy building lowriders and such :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

why is this different? (red circled areas) which way is better and why?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 29 2008, 12:56 PM~12288520
> *why is this different? (red circled areas) which way is better and why?
> 
> 
> ...


Because the one black magic did they left part of the old frame there

and Bob likes to get all concept Hot Rod with is shit :biggrin: :biggrin: 

there both pretty much the same


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

All nice frames, well worth the money i'm sure.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 29 2008, 06:25 PM~12290258
> *Because the one black magic did they left part of the old frame there
> 
> and Bob likes to get all concept Hot Rod with is shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



They are not the same.... one cost $10,000 and bobs are MORE


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 30 2008, 10:00 AM~12294102
> *They are not the same.... one cost $10,000 and bobs are MORE
> *


 :rofl: Alot more!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 29 2008, 01:56 PM~12288520
> *why is this different? (red circled areas) which way is better and why?
> 
> 
> ...


THEY BOTH DO THE SAME THING AND ONE ISNT BETTER THEN THE OTHER, I JUST LIKE THAT TUBEULAR LOOK AND I MOVED MINE BACK FOR A CLEANER LOOK , IT COMES OUT IN FRONT OF THE GAS TANK. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

Ive seen a couple like Bobs ( not as clean of course ) before and I didnt know if that was a problem area that needed the extra reinforcement.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah so if you've seen some of the other frames Bob's done he left it stock

Bob just went to extra show mile cuz he did the whole car with that frame


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 30 2008, 11:00 AM~12294102
> *They are not the same.... one cost $10,000 and bobs are MORE
> *


I know I talked to Bob and he told me how much he charged to build the hulk and the 63

I thought to myself dam..............

Bob you can send all your customers you turn down I'd be more than happy with your scraps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

wow that is some great work!!!! Great post


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Pics of basic install work...This was before we turned it into a hopper !!!!
Before it got a reverse hanger suspension


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

RON(BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS)
HOW MUCH FOR A 61-64 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FRAME AND REINFORCED,MOULDED AND SETUP FOR A WISHBONE-NEED JUST THE FRAME AND REINFORCEMENT


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

keep them pics coming


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man i wanna get an impala frame and build somthing sexy.

x-frames could win shows without a body even on them, at least the ones posted here could!


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 06:32 PM~12119713
> *I do know they is other shops closer , but here is what we do
> Moulded frame with wishbone, toyota axle, cadi spindle conversion, all chrome and moulded suspension, stainless brake lines and fuel lines...COMPLETE for 8900.00
> 9400.00 with 13 x 7 wheels and 1 powdercoat option to match frame...
> ...


HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO COMPLETE FROM WHEN I ORDER IT TO COMPLETION?


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

it may take awhile because they've been really busy at the shop and i know that the tax special is doing good and they're busy takingand sending orders. It doesn't help either when i ordered and 3 pump set up and my chrome rear end. when it getshere i'llpost up pix.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

i thought it might-just trying to schedule the freight pickup :biggrin:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 24 2009, 12:24 AM~13094985
> *it may take awhile because they've been really busy at the shop and i know that the tax special is doing good and they're busy takingand sending orders. It doesn't help either when i ordered and 3 pump set up and my chrome rear end. when it getshere i'llpost up pix.
> *



any video of your last hop-I couldnt make it


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE COMPLETE ROLLER FROM BLACK MAGIC?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Look on the brannons n grants site. Under rides. Or check out the eight08.net site where I broke upper n lower ball joints and busted my rotor in half


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 30 2008, 06:56 AM~12288520
> *why is this different? (red circled areas) which way is better and why?
> 
> 
> ...


because that shit was my concept....long long time ago..... sling shot with heim joints with the front ones locked in place, and bolts going through the frame for more strength, and plate cut out enough for the sling shot to work and the rest left in there for strength..
  






..............


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Did u change up ur ride or what?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

not really just bigger cyls and more volts....
but i will be going through a big change next month, bigger set up in the rear should get a few more feet of lock up....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14105914
> *Look on the brannons n grants site. Under rides. Or check out the eight08.net site where I broke upper n lower ball joints and busted my rotor in half
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Onidog did u get a frame yet or working on one now?


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

nope not yet I almost had enough but something came up :angry: so I had to take care of it-so Im trying to save up again but as soon as I do Im heading to Vegas and see Ron probably Oct or Nov :biggrin: just working on the body for now


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Nov 23 2008, 04:06 AM~12233319
> *santa is gonna need a bigger sleigh..
> *


Santa is gonna need a fat ass stimulus check too !


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oni will i see you there for super show in oct.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

maybe :biggrin:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 09:35 PM~12119758
> *Roller comes with coils and cylinders too...
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ron do you sell those steel braided brake hoses or know where I can get them

I want some bad :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 10:35 PM~12119758
> *Roller comes with coils and cylinders too...
> 
> 
> ...


what spindles you runnin?


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

good work!!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 6 2008, 07:47 PM~12083221
> *HIT UP BRENT AT PITBULL
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 10:32 PM~12119713
> *I do know they is other shops closer , but here is what we do
> Moulded frame with wishbone, toyota axle, cadi spindle conversion, all chrome and moulded suspension, stainless brake lines and fuel lines...COMPLETE for 8900.00
> 9400.00 with 13 x 7 wheels and 1 powdercoat option to match frame...
> ...


TTTMFT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onidog63+Jun 13 2009, 11:07 PM~14183519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that frame it was 77-96 caprice ....If 13's aren't a issue I use caddi's...And on hoppers doing big inches, we now use an astro van spindle....It has extra webbing off the splidle uprite and uses a T6 taper lower ball joint....It's the same ball joint from a 1/2 chevy truck....Since switching them on my radical car 8 months ago, I have not broke/bent a spindle or lower ball joint


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:09 PM~15171051
> *Almost time :biggrin:
> On that frame it was 77-96 caprice ....If 13's aren't a issue I use caddi's...And on hoppers doing big inches, we now use an astro van spindle....It has extra webbing off the splidle uprite and uses a T6 taper lower ball joint....It's the same ball joint from a 1/2 chevy truck....Since switching them on my radical car 8 months ago, I have not broke/bent a spindle or lower ball joint
> *


I used Astro Van Spindles :cheesy: I thought caprice caddy and Astro Vans are the same 
:dunno:


----------

